# 

## Madziaa22

Witam. 
Mam takie pytanie bo nie bardzo jestem w temacie a musze zorientować się finansowo...

W domku jednorodziennym (stary-poniemiecki) byl strych w kompletnie opustoszałym stanie. Zero ocieplenia nic. Skosy to dachówka i podspodem folia, sciany szczytowe surowa cegła a podloga z gliny. 
Zabraliśmy się więc za remont. Zrobiliśmy już podłogę z płyt pilśniowych (nie wiem czy dobrze napisałam ;/ ), skosy są już docieplone wełną 15 i dodatkową 5 oraz założone sa profile na regipsy. Zaznaczam że na gorze nie było żadnych instalacji. Woda została już pociągnięta razem z grzejnikami. 
Został nam do zrobienia prąd... 

Moje pytanie brzmi. 

Co dalej? i ile mnie to jeszcze wyniesie? (nie licząc prądu, mąż robi wszystko sam metodą prób i błędów) Nie mamy pojęcia jak docieplić ściany szczytowe bo boimy się że jeden zły ruch i ona poleci bo jest na jednej cegle robiona?... Czy mógłby wypowiedzieć się ktoś kto na prawdę się zna? I zaznaczam że nie chodzi mi o wykonczenie typu - królestwo ze złota, tylko skromne mieszkanko do zamieszkania. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## chichot_23

Witam!
Sposobów na ocieplenie ścian od wewnątrz jest kilka. 
1. Bloczki komórkowe, np.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k3tnGPXwvk
2. Styropian - na przyklejony styropian należy ułożyć tynk cienkowarstwowy wewnętrzny,
3. Ścianę można także ocieplić wełną mineralną stosując ruszt z profili aluminiowych a następnie płyty gipsowo-kartonowe.
W związku z powyższym cena zależy od zastosowanych materiałów.
Jak możesz zamieść jakieś zdjęcia. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

Zdecydowanie polecam multipora - tam gdzie obecnie mieszkam mam tak zrobione własnie scianki szczytowe - robota była łatwa, chociaz nie wiem jak docieplaja bo mialem ocieplenie z zewnatrz i roznicy nie widze - mnie chodzilo o wzmocnienie.

----------

